# Bad Experience with Diatom Filter by Vortex



## satwood

I wanted to share with you on the subject of buying filters, I just had a bad experience. I bought a brand new Diatom XL from Vortex in FL. It arrived last week with multiple defects. The U-tubes were cracked and the O-ring was the wrong size. Regardless, I found other parts, fired it up and loaded the powder. After it initially clarified I put it on my tank and after 20 minutes it blasted the tank with powder. Then, the motor seized and smelled awful. The brand new filter bag seam was not sealed (they are only using glue now, not stitches). I can see now that the bag was never glued in one area so naturally it leaked. Now my tank looks like a snow globe, though I know it will be OK after I clean it.

I don't know if this means their motors can't deal with the powder or if the motor was defective also. I called the company and they will NOT pay to have the defective filter returned for repair and will not provide new parts without the old ones. You must pay for shipping both ways with them for any warranty service. They do not offer any other assistance. The internet distributor I bought from will also not pay for shipping so I am out at least $30 to get credit for this junk or get it fixed. It cost $110 new plus shipping so I'm looking at a 30% loss no matter what I do.

Lesson learned. Avoid internet merchants and anything from Vortex Co. 

Got any suggestions on where I can get a reputable micron grade water polishing filter for my 29 gal freshwater tank without paying over $150?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## fish_4_all

I would try to find a local retailer whom you have had good business with to see if they will help you. They often times do not have to pay shipping for products and it costs them nothing to get a replacement.


----------



## herefishy

I use Vortex diatom filters and have never had the first problem with their customer service department. My XL is over 25 years old now and has had numerous parts replaced. I think that your problem lies with you "online vendor". If you payed wit PayPal, use their resources to resolve the situation. If that doesn't work, I'd plaster the name of the vendor on every forum with less than desirable feedback.

The Marineland 350 has diatomic options. Should run about $90.


----------



## satwood

herefishy said:


> I use Vortex diatom filters and have never had the first problem with their customer service department. My XL is over 25 years old now and has had numerous parts replaced. I think that your problem lies with you "online vendor". If you payed wit PayPal, use their resources to resolve the situation. If that doesn't work, I'd plaster the name of the vendor on every forum with less than desirable feedback.
> 
> The Marineland 350 has diatomic options. Should run about $90.


Thanks for the info. I had an old Vortex Diatom from years ago also and it was great. This new one, believe me, is not made like the old ones. It is really shoddy workmanship and the pieces I mentioned are clearly defective. Vortex even admitted I had a mess on my hands but would not solve it for me. My issue starts with the fact that the product is bad. The on-line vendor is just another part of the story and if they are not going to make good on the sale I will do just as you suggest and name them here. I've held off to give them the chance. The service department at Vortex will not assist me unless I ship the entire unit back at my expense, as I mentioned above. I spoke to Darrel twice, on Friday and Monday. They might be nice and plenty helpful with the old stuff, but they are not forthcoming with support for their new junk. 

I'm glad you mentioned the Marineland 350 because I picked one up last night to try. I ran it all night with the "micron" filter installed and I still have green water this morning. I was expecting it to filter somewhat like the Diatom powder did. Have you had better luck with this? Am I doing something wrong? I'm going to give it 24 hours to see if it does anything. I'm thinking about trying a scheme where I post filter through a fabric screen and diatom powder but I don't know if I'll have enough pressure.

Thanks for your help
Steve


----------



## satwood

*AquariumGuys.com*

Following up on my last post, I purchased the Diatom filter from AquariumGuys.com. I wrote to them on Monday (they have no direct support phone number, only sales). After 24 hours they have not responded and one of their email addresses, the shipping one, is bouncing now. They shipped to me through a third party in PA called "Pet Fulfillment Center" who I have not been able to reach. I am not getting satisfaction from any of these three entities: Vortex, AquariumGuys, or Pet Fulfillment Center. If anyone has experience getting products returned or refunds from these guys let me know. :x 

Thanks, Steve


----------



## fish_4_all

It almost sounds like Vortex is making sure that the filter is theirs. Sounds like it could be a cheap rip off or one of their over seas models that was never supposed to be sold here. 

As for shipping it back, I think I would, should only be a couple bucks for regular mail but would get it certified. As for the online Vendor, I would turn them in or report them to the BBB.


----------



## satwood

*Re: AquariumGuys.com*



satwood said:


> Following up on my last post, I purchased the Diatom filter from AquariumGuys.com. I wrote to them on Monday (they have no direct support phone number, only sales).


A few mins ago I received a message from Aquariumguys.com and they are providing me with return shipping for a refund. (maybe they read my post?) It took a long time for them to reply but I am pleased with the response. Therefore I want to give them credit for resolving this issue. I don't think they had anything to do with the problem specifically, they are just the retailer. 

Moderator, if you want to take down the quoted post from me that would be fair to them as my real point was to advise others of my experience with the filter specifically.


----------



## fish_4_all

I will remove what you want have removed but I don't think it is needed. The review is clean and you have made correcitons. This also shows what it takes sometimes to get what you need to be done accomplished. 

I don't think AG will worry too much about the post as far as their name. If nothing else, your posts show that they did finally get back to you and shows that they do care about customer service.


----------



## herefishy

Cheers from the cheap seats!!!! lol

I'm glad you got some action. I'll be waiting for the results.


----------



## satwood

herefishy, I was ready for a pint of Jack, a shotgun, and a road trip to Florida! It's stupid to get so upset over a $100 transaction but the unbelievable attitude I received made it seem as though they really were assuming I was trying to rip them off somehow. Too bad for them I guess.


----------



## fish_4_all

$100, I have given a company the riot act and even reported one business for $14.99 because if poor customer service and refual to honer their own warranty. It doesn't matter if it is $1 or $10K. Too many companies don't care anymore and figure if they just make you mad enough you will go away.


----------



## herefishy

More applause from the cheap seats.


----------



## Flashygrrl

Three cheers from the peanut gallery!!!


----------



## okiemavis

Interesting fact:

I have received packages from "Pet Fulfillment Center" in PA as well. That's where all my packages I order from That Pet Place comes from. The last one I got from there was actually a replacement Jager heater for one whose thermostat broke while under warranty. I had no problem getting them to replace it. Yeah. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## satwood

okiemavis said:


> Interesting fact:
> 
> I have received packages from "Pet Fulfillment Center" in PA as well. That's where all my packages I order from That Pet Place comes from. The last one I got from there was actually a replacement Jager heater for one whose thermostat broke while under warranty. I had no problem getting them to replace it. Yeah. Just thought I'd share.


This is good to know. Positive experiences are good. My real beef is still with Vortex. I hope when they get my unit back they look at their factory process and rectivy the issues.


----------



## satwood

*AquariumGuys.com bad feedback*

Well, just to update this thread some more, I got a message today from Aquariumguys today saying the filter I returned had been modified by me and therefore they will not accept the return. They cited the fact that one of the plastic strainers in the kit was apparently split open and claimed I used a knife to open it. Well, in fact I didn't even bother to mention earlier that the strainers were not glued shut between the two halves and fell apart in my hands. I wondered why they were broken but assumed it was shoddy parts and ignored it. They also don't even know what a correct o-ring should look like, the Vortex factory acknowledged the o-ring was the worng size. And, if they had been in my house when the smoke came out of the motor there would be no doubt it was hosed. These were all the problems I raised with them to begin with!

In any case, they took what could have been a good relationship and burned it. Their approach is to assume the customer is criminal and ignore the possibility that the supplier provided a junk product. I can't imagine a scenario where I want to damage a new product just to battle with them over returning it! :x 

Here is their email to me...

"He didn't include one of the two Eight inch Tubes. The motor does turn over when he said that it wouldn't start. He also claimed that the o-ring didn't fit and it does. Also he used a knife, for reasons I'm not sure, to cut open one of the strainers where the plug is inserted. One of the bags is ripped, and we could have replaced that for him, but not the entire unit. We can send it back to him and he can then go to Vortex.
So again, the returns department is unwilling to give credit on the item.
Let me know how he'd like to proceed. "

How I would like to proceed? Get my money back maybe? Get treated like a customer not a criminal? :shock:


----------



## satwood

And now today they inform me that they will not take anything back if it has any damage or defects. Basically, if you buy from AquariumGuys, your are completely at the risk of the manufacturer of the product. There is no recourse from them as they apparently re-sell what they receive back. :x 

This is likely what actually happened in my case but they won't admit it.


----------

